# Another lesson (or 2) learned last evening



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Wed. when I got home, UPS had left a long, slender package under the car port. Immediately I knew that my Hinky shoot Doinker front stab had arrived. 










Those of you that have shoot with me or have seen my "previous" setup, know what I had been using. Truth be known, I guess I never really knew what to expect from a front stab. It's been hot all summer here in NC, but Wed. was simply brutal, so I only tried it out in the back yard for a very few shots and was reluctant to draw any conclusions at that time.

Got to DCWC yesterday and progressed from the 20 yard practice butt all the way to the 80 and experienced the same thing as I had in the back yard. All I can say is WOW! I have never been able to hold this steady! It was almost like the stab was "reaching out and grabbing hold of the target".

So, what did it do for my score? I've been keeping a ledger of all full 28 target rounds (by halves) since the first one I shot back on Memorial day at the MooTel. My score last night was 11.3333 points higher than my average for a HALF! I was even able to keep pace with Jarlicker through the first 6 targets. :wink:

BTW: The 2nd thing I learned last evening is that (at least for me), when shooting in low light I need to hold at the top of the 5 ring. Last 3 targets I dropped 6 points and every one of them were with the 1st 2 arrows on each target - sometimes it takes me a while to realize I need to "compensate". 

Thanks again Hinky for a great shoot, the Doinker was exactly what I was "meant" to come away with.

And as always, thanks to Jarlicker for his continued "coaching".


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Wed. when I got home, UPS had left a long, slender package under the car port. Immediately I knew that my Hinky shoot Doinker front stab had arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang lee...you're getting to be too much to handle...may have to try out that Stab whilst you're playing with scopes next week...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Dang lee...you're getting to be too much to handle...may have to try out that Stab whilst you're playing with scopes next week...


You're more than welcomed to give it a try!!!! In fact Lil Bow Peep was shooting with us yesterday and was trying out a slightly shorter version of the same stab (one of Jarlicker's). She was only able to complete 4 targets before being called back to work, BUT she was experiencing the same thing. Oh, and when Jarlicker & I got back to the pavilion it appeared that the stab went home with her :tongue: - of course, I'm sure that was the intent.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That is GREAT Lee....see we told you that you needed better equipment:wink:

Now just don't let those certain Fanboys find this thread


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> That is GREAT Lee....see we told you that you needed better equipment:wink:
> 
> Now just don't let those certain Fanboys find this thread


You know, there comes a point when it really is the "arrow" and not the "Indian" - you do all you have been taught to do and just can't improve - it's time to start examining the equipment.

As far as the "fanboys" - that's why I didn't mention the name of my "previous" product. :wink: I'm sure JP's products are great for some folks and a different model might have even worked for me, but I'll be hard pressed to ever use anything other than a Doinker now. 

There's a "reason" the top shooters use what they do, and contrary to what many might say/think, I have to believe it has very little to do with "getting paid to use a product".


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You know, there comes a point when it really is the "arrow" and not the "Indian" - you do all you have been taught to do and just can't improve - it's time to start examining the equipment.
> 
> As far as the "fanboys" - that's why I didn't mention the name of my "previous" product. :wink: I'm sure JP's products are great for some folks and a different model might have even worked for me, but I'll be hard pressed to ever use anything other than a Doinker now.
> 
> There's a "reason" the top shooters use what they do, and contrary to what many might say/think, I have to believe it has very little to do with "getting paid to use a product".


True but more times then not....it is the "Indian". Because the "Indian" was the one that bought the "arrow" :wink:

There is a reason that I always try and sway people towards the better equipment.

and 95+% of the top shooters don't get paid to shoot anything.....:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> True but more times then not....it is the "Indian". Because the "Indian" was the one that bought the "arrow" :wink:
> 
> There is a reason that I always try and sway people towards the better equipment.
> 
> *and 95+% of the top shooters don't get paid to shoot anything*.....:wink:


I kinda figured that, but it is surely what you "hear" as the reason they shoot what they do.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> That is GREAT Lee....see we told you that you needed better equipment:wink:
> 
> Now just don't let those certain Fanboys find this thread


I hope they do!!!!! So they know that junk is junk!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> I hope they do!!!!! So they know that junk is junk!!!!


Actually I wouldn't mind.......I have some Demap Tags that need to be filled:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> I hope they do!!!!! So they know that junk is junk!!!!


Hey man, don't talk too bad about them just yet, got a full set (including v-bar) that will be listed in the Classifieds soon. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hey man, don't talk too bad about them just yet, got a full set (including v-bar) that will be listed in the Classifieds soon. :wink:


 

Lee....you are learning VERY quickly.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Lee....you are learning VERY quickly.:wink:


Plus there's several folks "in this forum" looking to "move up" to FS. And have I got a deal for them. :tongue:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

You gotta go with what works for you!!!! Looks like you found another piece of the puzzle. :wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

I guess you can buy/win a score!!!!!

Silly rabbit, it's not the shooter..............it's the equipment!!!!

Hornet don't tell him that loosing that PSE will jump his average buy 16.43 points per half.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I guess you can buy/win a score!!!!!
> 
> Silly rabbit, it's not the shooter..............it's the equipment!!!!
> 
> Hornet don't tell him that loosing that PSE will jump his average buy 16.43 points per half.


Now you've done quit preaching and gone to meddling .:wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Now you've done quit preaching and gone to meddling .:wink:


He's kinda big to be an ankle biter......I would guess he's more like a calf biter


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I guess you can buy/win a score!!!!!
> 
> Silly rabbit, it's not the shooter..............it's the equipment!!!!
> 
> Hornet don't tell him that loosing that PSE will jump his average buy 16.43 points per half.


You changed your avatar again and I went right past your post....:chortle:


anyway.....

Now don't be silly......He went from a PS to a Doinker....he isn't shooting one of those "Leader" Bows....:wink:

Changing from a PSE to something else will only give him about 8.267 :set1_pot:

BUUUTTTT changing from THAT one may get him 16.421 :wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You changed your avatar again and I went right past your post....:chortle:
> 
> 
> anyway.....
> ...


It's football season and besides you and Pinto yelled at me about my other one!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> It's football season and besides you and Pinto yelled at me about my other one!!!


I didn't yell.....I just said someone was gonna ding you 

The silly Lions fan was the sour puss....guess he is already ready for the same ole same ole season.:wink:

But I was stll looking for the UNC one:embara:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Don't listen to the haters, Lee.

There ain't a dang thing wrong with that PSE. 

10 years from now. . .there won't be a dang thing wrong with that PSE.


(BUT- If you are looking for a new target PSE, though, I highly recommend the X-force 7. It will be my next bow, absolutely positively without a doubt.) 

In the last month I have shot no less than 20 different target bows, including some of the 'best'. That X-Force 7 simply flat out shot and felt better (to me) than all of 'em. . .well, the Hoyt ProElite was pretty darn nice, too- but in the end. . .the PSE got the nod. If you are near an archery shop that has one, give it a whirl. . .you won't be disappointed.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Hmm. . .

Thinking of adding a big front Stab?

You could buy one. . .either new or 'previously owned', or- if you are so inclined and have the resources. . .you can craft one of your own design. 

I work in an aerospace machine shop and have access to the tools and supplies to craft one- 
the unit I came up with (after several um. . .prototypes :wink: . . .for lack of a better word) is shown here:










Adding the stab literally got me 11 points over my average today and way better grouping. Good bye BHFS. . .forever. . .hello FS.

One thing I did notice, though, was that I need to add some kind of vibration dampener to this thing. It was plenty stable, but the increase in vibration was notable. Perhaps a Doinker on the end would suffice.

This is NOT an advertisement. I am not looking to make or sell these things, I am just giving some information in case anyone is wondering about the effectivity of a long front stab- let me say that it is worth every penny that you spend (either in buying one - or in crafting your own).


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

WrongdayJ said:


> Hmm. . .
> 
> Thinking of adding a big front Stab?
> 
> ...


Good job man - LimbSavers makes "screw-in" dampeners - PM me your mailing address and I'll send you one. I have several "unused" ones now that I've replaced the JPs. 

BTW: Do you know the weight of your creation?


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Good job man - LimbSavers makes "screw-in" dampeners - PM me your mailing address and I'll send you one. I have several "unused" ones now that I've replaced the JPs.
> 
> BTW: Do you know the weight of your creation?


It is VERY light. I haven't weighed it (yet- that is going to happen ASAP).
But it is also perfectly balanced for me. It took me a while of adjusting to get it where it felt right to me, but in the end it was worth it.

I used 1" diameter 6061-T6 Aircraft grade aluminum rod to make the metal segments, and the three hollow carbon rods are .250" by 26" long, and are very light as well. I made the far end piece about .75" longer than the end that hooks to the bow, and the small segment in the middle was moved out to 66% of the total length for better balance. 

PM sent. . .and thanks in advance for your offer! You are too kind.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

WrongdayJ said:


> It is VERY light. I haven't weighed it (yet- that is going to happen ASAP).
> But it is also perfectly balanced for me. It took me a while of adjusting to get it where it felt right to me, but in the end it was worth it.
> 
> I used 1" diameter 6061-T6 Aircraft grade aluminum rod to make the metal segments, and the three hollow carbon rods are .250" by 26" long, and are very light as well. I made the far end piece about .75" longer than the end that hooks to the bow, and the small segment in the middle was moved out to 66% of the total length for better balance.
> ...


PM answered :wink:


----------



## supertecshooter (Mar 29, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Wed. when I got home, UPS had left a long, slender package under the car port. Immediately I knew that my Hinky shoot Doinker front stab had arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I total agree with you lee i tried the same long rod and a doinker side rod and its never going back. Shot last weekend and shot my best score in 4 years


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

supertecshooter said:


> I total agree with you lee i tried the same long rod and a doinker side rod and its never going back. Shot last weekend and shot my best score in 4 years


Glad you hear you're experiencing the same type of improvement. I've got a Doinker side ordered as well. Might just have to get "J" to machine me a mount. :wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Micheal Alan's stuff is really nice also. I was very impressed with his machine work.


----------

